# One Question test



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

The One (1) Question Test 

This test only has one question, but it's a very important one. By 
giving an honest answer, you will discover where you stand morally. The 
test features an unlikely, completely fictional situation in which you 
will have to make a decision. Remember that your answer needs to be 
honest, yet spontaneous. 

Please scroll down slowly and give due consideration to each line. 


THE SITUATION: 

You are in Florida , Miami to be specific. There is chaos all around 
you caused by a hurricane with severe flooding. This is a flood of 
biblical proportions. You are photojournalist working for a major 
newspaper, and you're caught in the middle of this epic disaster. The 
situation is nearly hopeless. 

You're trying to shoot career-making photos There are houses and people 
swirling around you, some disappearing under the water. Nature is 
unleashing all of its destructive fury. 

=============================================== 

THE TEST: 
Suddenly you see a man and a woman in the water. They are fighting for 
their lives, trying not to be taken down with the debris. You move 
closer. Somehow they look familiar. You suddenly realize who they are. 
It's Barack Obama and Nancy Pelosi!! At the same time you notice that 
the raging waters are about to take them under forever. 

You have two options: You can save their lives or you can shoot a 
dramatic Pulitzer Prize winning photo, documenting the deaths of two of 
the world's most powerful people. 

=============================================== 

THE QUESTION: 

Here's the question, and please give an honest answer... 

Would you select high contrast color film, or would you go with the 
classic simplicity of black and white?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Neither! I've got a digital camera.

Fishrmn


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 on Fishrmn!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

high contrast color film


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd shoot it in RAW, then I could do all sorts of interesting things with it.



Never mind. The thought of either of them in the raw just made me throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'd shoot it in RAW, then I could do all sorts of interesting things with it.
> ....................................quote]
> 
> Yeah, RAW for me too.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know there is something so beautiful about black and white, especially when done right. I would probably go with Color then you can turn it into black and white later if you choose.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

What ever the camera is set to because that is a photo I wouldn't pass up for anything!


----------

